# Heat press xmtd-708 instructions and settings



## view5050 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello everyone, below is a list of settings that will allow you to configure the XMTD-708 heat press. It has been difficult to come up with this information, as there isn't any manuals available online and the manufacturer of this heat press is no longer in business. It literally took my brother (a heat press professional) and I 4 hours to go setting by setting trying to figure out what each one did to come up with a general profile that we call the "Default AJS" profile. When the default settings have been changed or are not correctly configured, things such as the following will occur: 

a. heat press won't heat up
b. options are locked and can't be modified
c. a symbol "hh" will appear...and many that I won't cover

so here we go:

*SETTINGS FOR HEAT PRESS XMTD-708*​_Note: once settings have been set only steps 1-3 in section 1 are required to operate heat press - see "modifying heat press settings" (steps 1-24) in section 2 below to get there.
_​
*SECTION 1 - SETTING TEMPERATURE: *

1. PRESS “SET”
2. CODE “5P” APPEARS, INPUT DESIRED TEMPERATURE AND PRESS “SET”
3. CODE “tE” APPEARS, INPUT DESIRED TIMER AND PRESS “SET” (TIME IS IN SECONDS) – COMPLETE

*SECTION 2 - MODIFYING HEAT PRESS SETTINGS (USE THE SETTINGS BELOW AS DEFAULT):*

1. HOLD “SET” FOR 4-5 SECONDS
2. CODE “AL1” APPEARS – INPUT: 100 AND PRESS “SET”
3. CODE “P” APPEARS – INPUT: 5.6 AND PRESS “SET”
4. CODE “I” APPEARS – INPUT: 173 AND PRESS “SET”
5. CODE “D” APPEARS – INPUT: 24 AND PRESS “SET”
6. CODE “At” APPEARS – INPUT: OFF AND PRESS “SET”
7. CODE “t” APPEARS – INPUT: 20 AND PRESS “SET”
8. CODE “Hy” APPEARS – INPUT: 1.0 AND PRESS “SET”
9. CODE “Hy1” APPEARS – INPUT: 1.0 AND PRESS “SET”
10. CODE “Pb” APPEARS – INPUT: 20.0 AND PRESS “SET”
11. CODE “FILt” APPEARS – INPUT: 20 AND PRESS “SET”
12. CODE “LOCy” APPEARS – INPUT: 0 AND PRESS “SET” (ANYTHING OTHER THAN "0" WILL LOCK THE SETTINGS, ONCE YOU HAVE A PROFILE SET YOU MAY CHOOSE TO SET IT TO "1")
13. CODE “5n” APPEARS – INPUT: t IT MAY LOOK LIKE A "e" OR "E" AND PRESS “SET” (THIS IS THE TEMPERATURE PARAMETER, NOT SETTING THIS CORRECTLY MAY LOCK THE TEMP AND HEAT PRESS WONT HEAT UP)
14. CODE “P_5H APPEARS – INPUT: 400.6 AND PRESS “SET”
15. CODE “P_5L” APPEARS – INPUT: 0 AND PRESS “SET” (THIS IS THE LOWEST TEMP POINT OR MINIMUM IF YOU WANT TO SET ONE, THIS IS THE PLACE MINE IS SET TO "0")
16. CODE “Out H” APPEARS – INPUT 100 AND PRESS “SET”
17. CODE “OUtL” APPEARS – INPUT: 100 AND PRESS “SET”
18. CODE “ALP” APPEARS – INPUT: 1 AND PRESS “SET”
19. CODE “tEP” APPEARS – INPUT: 0 AND PRESS SET” (THIS IS THE TIMER OPTION, SET TO 1 IF YOU DON'T WANT THE TIMER OPTION ON)
20. CODE “COOL” APPEARS – INPUT: OFF AND PRESS “SET”
21. CODE “OP_A” APPEARS – INPUT: onoff AND PRESS “SET”
22. CODE “OPPO” APPEARS – INPUT: 100 AND PRESS “SET”
23. CODE “C F” APPEARS – INPUT: F AND PRESS “SET” (FARENHEIGHT AND CELCIUS)
24. CODE “dP” APPEARS – INPUT: on AND PRESS “SET” 

THAT'S IT - ALL DONE. THE SETTING WILL TAKE YOU TO THE BEGINNING SCREEN. SEE SECTION 1 TO BEGIN ENTERING YOUR DESIRED TEMPERATURE AND TIMER SETTING. ENJOY!

ALEX AND JOE


----------



## Sandy Bottom (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Alex and Joe, I hope you can help me - I have a XMTD-2M-YS Heat Press and was hoping that your instructions for the 708 would work. The codes on mine don't come close to matching the above. Mine come up as follows:
Pu
Iu
du
1tu
SPu
AHu
ru
btu
Atu
Lyu

When I power on the machine the code ((backward) y_d) comes up and the setting is 400. Then it goes to 1 and then increases rapidly and the alarm button comes on. It was working fine until last nite. The top of the press came loose from the wing nuts and the cord had some tension on it as it fell. Other than that I don't know what happened. I need to get some shirts to a Varsity Basektball team today and am starting to panic. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## vintagebrooklyn (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello, the instructions are great, but accidently did something wrong and pressed 1 instead of 0 and now my press wont heat up. can you help me please. you can also email me direct at [email protected]


----------



## vintagebrooklyn (Feb 21, 2009)

Can you please help me as I followed your instructions and the press was working great but instead of hitting 0 I hit 1 by accident and now my setting are froze and wont allow me to reset them. You can also email me at [email protected]
please help me asap as I have jobs that are due. Once again thanks for your help.


----------



## megraphicsngifts (Mar 13, 2015)

I recently moved and had taken my heat press apart (xmtd-708) when I went to hook up the wire from the top platen to the base, I heard a small pop sound, and a puff of smoke from the wire area of the top platen, now my setting is showing HH. It first showed HH then went to 70 degrees, it will not go higher, when I turned it off then on again it is showing HH. Can someone please help. Thanks


----------



## jflowers52741 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello if my panel is somehow lock and I cant set any number is there anything I can do?? PLEASE HELP!!!!o!


----------



## shelley82 (Feb 28, 2021)

view5050 said:


> Hello everyone, below is a list of settings that will allow you to configure the XMTD-708 heat press. It has been difficult to come up with this information, as there isn't any manuals available online and the manufacturer of this heat press is no longer in business. It literally took my brother (a heat press professional) and I 4 hours to go setting by setting trying to figure out what each one did to come up with a general profile that we call the "Default AJS" profile. When the default settings have been changed or are not correctly configured, things such as the following will occur:
> 
> a. heat press won't heat up
> b. options are locked and can't be modified
> ...


hi i have this same problem but some some reason the keys wont let me change the numbers do you know anyway of changing this please its seems to be locked


----------

